# budget international movers



## romx (Apr 8, 2013)

Can somebody recommend me a moving company for international delivery (from Singapore to Thailand).
I need to send a box, about 1 cubic meter size and about 30-40 kilos weight with door-to-door delivery. As I see, it's a bigger, than normal postal sizes for SingPost, so I'm looking a moving company, who working overseas.
Unfortunately all well-known international movers likes to move appartments and full housegoods, not a (relatively) small carton box.

Please advise me a right way to do it.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

go to Golden Mile and you will be spoilt for choices, as too many operators there specialise in Door-to-Door for Thailand, especially since it is only 1 Cubic M


----------

